# Big HF sale (what's new, right?)



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Got this in my email this morning, there are some tempting coupons here:

1210 RetailB_v3

Anything to stay away from? Any thoughts on how well a handheld planer works?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

I can't think of a quicker way to screw up some stock than use a power hand planer on it, greal for doors but other than that well...


======



Cocheseuga said:


> Got this in my email this morning, there are some tempting coupons here:
> 
> 1210 RetailB_v3
> 
> Anything to stay away from? Any thoughts on how well a handheld planer works?


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't been that impressed with the deals this month that I don't already have with the exception of wanting the scroll saw and the 21g compressor that was on sale during the parking lot sale. Oh ya, forgot, I would always like to get the tool chest for $139. There are other things I wouldn't say no to, but nothing that I want to force a trip there for now and miss out on something later because She won't take me.

Problem is I sort of got spoiled by my Wife this year by all the tool purchases from there and other places. Are other things I want, but no place to put them anymore. So I think a drill press, the scroll saw (or a band saw if one goes cheap enough) and a larger air compressor that actually has a motor larger that 1hp will be it for a while. I also have looked at all the coupons in the various magazines from the wiki about HF on slickdeals so I am in sort of overload from the place.

I am always trying to convince Her I need a dovetail jig, pocket hole jig and a new router with more hp, but those I don't care if She buys at HF or the back of some ones truck, just so long as I finally get Her brainwashed enough to buy them.

I can't believe I just wrote I didn't want many more tools for a while...some one better send over a doc to have me checked out.


----------

